# About.com- Free Guided Meditation Program



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The research on the benefits of meditation for IBS is still in the preliminary phase. However, there is certainly significant research support for the benefits of a regular meditation practice on physical health and emotional well-being. Dealing with IBS on a regular basis can be extremely stressful. A regular meditation practice is something that you can do for yourself to offset that stress. If you have not yet tried meditation due to thinking that it is too hard or just too exotic, an upcoming free program may be just the thing to help you to overcome your misgivings.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

